

Advice for Peldi (Balsamiq Response) - jbyers
http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/advice_for_peldi/

======
dbrush
I made the same mistake of trying to give unsolicited advice after I made my
way through Y Combinator. You soon realize, though, that the people that want
it will ask for it, and the people that need it, if they need it enough, will
discover that they need it and seek it. Even then, your advice, and its
delivery thereof, might not actually be wanted.

This blog post seems more appropriate as a private email, where Peldi can
extrapolate what he pleases instead of feeling pressured to render some kind
of opinion on the issue. Instead he now must make some kind of humble and
gracious show of his acceptance, whether or not he really wanted or
appreciated the advice.

------
stumpy124
Actually he asked for public comments, at the bottom of Peldi's post it says
post advice in the comments.

